
Show HN: Serverless storage exposed via localStorage like API - dutzi_
https://cls.tools/
======
qwtel
Nitpick but could have adopted the kv-storage API instead:
[https://github.com/WICG/kv-storage](https://github.com/WICG/kv-storage)

~~~
searchableguy
> Work on this specification is currently suspended, as no browser teams
> (including the Chromium project, which originated the proposal) are
> currently indicating interest in implementing it.

I am not sure if that would be a good idea given above.

------
krthr
Looks pretty cool. Any space or bandwidth restrictions?

~~~
dutzi_
Not right now, but if I find it becoming pricy I might ask users to verify
their account by phone beyond a certain usage threshold, to prevent spammers
from using it.

If it keeps getting bigger I'll try other database solutions (MongoDB,
DynamoDb, ...)

~~~
dirtnugget
How can you afford to pay for other people’s storage?

~~~
rafisarshalom
As this storage aims for serverless apps and it isn’t secure (anyone with
access to your token can read/write to it) I assume usage won’t be too high.
If that won’t be the case I’ll consider cheaper alternatives to Firebase. If
it’s still stays an issue then I’ll look for sponsorship.

~~~
dirtnugget
Still a very generous offer. Can you read all the data?

------
RobLach
fun

